# WooHoo - got tickets to Vienna Phil!



## GraemeG

Coming to Sydney, October 2011.
Christoph Eschenbach conducting Bruckner 4.
Hope he's studied his Celibidache for the right way to do it...
can't wait,
GG


----------

